# Paul George wins MIP



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well deserved.

Congrats Paul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

**** yeh. He's joining the likes of Jermaine O'Neal, Jalen Rose, and Danny Granger as Pacers to have won the award.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Happy for him. All-Star berth and most improved player this year. A good season thus far.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Stud, i really wanted him to fall to the Bucks (not complaining about getting Sanders)this guy is the real deal...superstar, mvp candidate type guy


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats Paul, well deserved

EDIT: Should have Lance as an honorable mention.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Very much deserved. I hope he has a big trophy case because I think this could be the first of many awards.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He told the guys his rookie season that he would be an All-Star in his third year. Next year he says he's getting All-NBA first team.


----------

